# Recovery is Possible



## NIFTYNICK (May 5, 2020)

I've been DP free for over 7 years and I want to let you know that you're going to be ok and you will get better. My DP was triggered by a whole lot of weed one night, and I want to let you know the steps I took to recovery.

Find your passion - Use this as an opportunity to find you're true calling. Try a million different things until one sticks, and when it does absorb yourself in it. Keep in mind, your passion doesn't have to be your career. Don't quit your job to do slam poetry, but if slam poetry is your thing then write a shit ton, go to readings, watch videos on YouTube. By distracting your brain, you'll slowly come out of this fight or flight mode and soon you'll be back in your body in no time.

Socialize - This is a big one. How are you suppose to re-enter reality if you're in your bedroom scrolling on reddit? Take this time to rekindle old relationships or build new ones. Building new relationships will be so much easier once you find your passion. Once you have your passion, you'll be able to find your tribe and your support network.

Go to therapy - Therapy will help you on your recovery. After recovery, I relapsed shortly and I was able to recover again in half the time because of my therapist at the time.

Go sober - Your brain needs time to adjust, so give substances a break for awhile.

Workout - Please please please exercise. Not only will it relive stress, but it will make you feel more connected to your body. I did the cardio version of p90x everyday while going through DP and it helped. Plus my calves never looked better.

Be kind to yourself. You are enough.


----------



## Jnugent678 (Jun 3, 2020)

I have had dp since September 2019 caused by a load of weed one night I’m 14 years old I’d went to a counsellor for a while but I’m starting to get healthier with my life I pretty much do cardio everyday do I need to just ride it out and hope for the best or still continue to get help?


----------

